# Kleines Problem mit Tomcat



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Jun 2006)

Ich hab ein Kleines Problem mit Tomcat, und zwar kommt beim *stoppen* von Tomcat Folgende Meldung:

25.06.2006 00:08:30 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
*INFO: Failed shutdown of Apache Portable Runtime*

Es funktioniert (soweit ich weiß) trotzdem alles, aber würde trotzdem mal gern wissen,
warum diese meldung kommt. Ich weiß nichma was die Portable Runtime ist 

Ich benutze:
- Eclipse 3.1.1
- Tomcat 5.5.16
- Win XP

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## DP (25. Jun 2006)

ist n tomcat-problem. nimm mal ne andere version (5.5.9) oder warte auf ein fix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (25. Jun 2006)

hat das irgendwelche auswirkungen auf die funktion?


----------



## DP (25. Jun 2006)

http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/changelog.html


----------

